

Nikki and the Robots: Open Source Videogame Written in Haskell - swannodette
http://joyridelabs.de/game/

======
hristov
So I was playing and I missed a jump and I fell. And then Nikki kept falling
and falling and falling. I was wondering when she would stop falling and
declare me dead. And then I realized, "this is Haskell, she will fall
forever."

~~~
shadowsun7
I realize this isn't related to the game, but I found it entertaining that the
Haskell bindings to Chipmunk, the 2D physics engine is called .... (waitforit)
Hipmunk.

------
rauljara
Very glad that someone's trying to make a game in Haskell that goes beyond a
weekend hacking project. That said, on my OS X system, the arrow keys didn't
work. A common complaint about Haskell is that doing "game-like" stuff
(updating game state, bullet positions, ai, etc.) is hard. I don't think
that's necessarily true, but this game is going to need some basic testing if
it's going to do anything to dispel the notion.

~~~
dons
> A common complaint about Haskell is that doing "game-like" stuff

I doubt some user-input issue on the Mac, in the alpha release, is to do with
difficulties in the correct design for updating shared state, in a purely
functional way... (they're probably using STM anyway (I would)).

> Don't hestitate to report any bugs that you experience to the bugtracker!

~~~
dustingetz

      > difficulties in the correct design for updating shared state, in a purely functional way
    

can you elaborate on the right way? i think the choice to write a game in a
functional language is interesting, because games are inherently about
managing state, and functional languages are all about not using state.

~~~
dons
At least Haskell orients towards shared-state concurrency, where the state is
the thin layer of communication between many stateless threads, using
mechanisms like transactional memory to manage the shared resource.

------
dustingetz
LGPL. <http://joyridelabs.de/game/code/>
<http://code.joyridelabs.de/nikki/src/>

<http://code.joyridelabs.de/nikki/src/Game/Scene.hs>
<http://code.joyridelabs.de/nikki/src/Game/MainLoop.hs>

------
technomancy
Sorta reminds me of Raincat, another cute Haskell platformer:
<http://raincat.bysusanlin.com/>

------
city41
Gorgeous graphics. Has massive potential. Still needs a bit of polish but I
think this is going to be a great game.

I don't like that once a robot lands on his head you're screwed :)

------
AntiRush
Haskell in Space
([http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.91....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.91.8483&rep=rep1&type=pdf))
[PDF] is a good writeup of simple game development in Haskell.

Here's the course page, as well: [http://www.informatik.uni-
bremen.de/~cxl/lehre/pi3.ws01/aste...](http://www.informatik.uni-
bremen.de/~cxl/lehre/pi3.ws01/asteroids/)

------
chillitom
Is it my under powered laptop or is the character very slow to move around?
The graphics seem plenty smooth enough but the gameplay creeks along.

Gorgeous looking game though, I look forward to trying it out again and maybe
poking at the code.

------
marshray
Kid-tested, kid-approved.

Nice!

------
kleiba
Coole Sache, Jungs!

